# Sept distance tip



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Akr_7LRJsw&list=UUhVpkGvTRLk-41c4Nwd-X9Q

Tommy


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Damn that rod looked long!!


----------



## chuckitfar (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the tip Tommy......great as always!


----------



## O'Shaughnessy (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks Tommy-- what rod/reel combo are you using in this video?

I tried your arm-extended-push-pull tip from last month with a noticeable improvement-- I appreciate it!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Zziplex rod and a one of my tourney reels. Don't remember which one after casting all weekend...


----------



## bill bajaj (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Tommy, A very Big hello to everyone im new here(just joined) and would just like to say your monthly tips are very useful.Just to add for a big fella you sure can cast gracefully and love your various techniques on casting
Bill


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Tommy,
I took this to heart and it was all I thought about on every cast, and the difference it made cannot be overstated.
Thanks for all that you do to make us better,
TjB


----------

